# another grinder?



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys after a lot of reading on here most are quick to sugest the MC2 burr grinder and the porlex hand grinder.

the MC2 is too large for my current situation and the hand grinder takes a lot of effort when grinding for more than two cups. Are there any sugestions of a smaller electric burr grinder that will still give a consistant grind? i like to drink stove top french press and the occasional drip. espresso would be nice but i am limited by space. (hence my liking for manual kit as there are no cables and can be stored wherever)

Dazzler.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Perhaps the OE Lido? Not sure if this can do espresso but certainly produces an excellent brewed (french press, pour over) grind.

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-LIDO-Manual-Coffee-Grinder_p_4682.html

I hear its much much easier to grind than the Porlex, which is quite frankly a workout. Bit more money there but a quality piece of kit.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The Ascaso i-mini and Fracino grinders are a bit smaller than the MC2 and use conical burrs giving a good grind quality.

Still use a wormdrive grind adjustment though and if you want to change methods then that's not ideal.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

there are some lovely old german hand grinders that will do everything other than espresso, they begin with W, (yes i know not a lot of help) if you do a search on Home Barista they have a thread on hand grinders = http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/hand-grinder-showdown-pharos-lido-rosco-t21359.html


----------



## xtrashot7 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just received my porlex hand grinder. It's a nifty bit of kit. Took no time at all to come from coffee hit. My beans are in the post from hasbean. Hopefully the beans will arrive tomorrow and ill tell you exactly how easy it is to grind the little buggers.

Will report back..........


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a porlex, mainly for clever dripper but it has been employed for espresso.

It's good for both. Takes about 45 seconds to do 20g for the dripper, maybe 3 minutes for the espresso machine.

For the convenience of it, I'm happy. My preciso gives better results throughout the spectrum, but I can't take that around the world with me.

If you want espresso but are worried about space, look at the MyPressi Twist. I've not tried one yet but I'm tempted to give it a go.


----------



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

i think i have made my mind up to invest in a Pharos hand grinder, is it possible to purchase in the UK or must it be ordered via the OE site?

also i saw a Bodum Antigua grinder for £40 in a cash converters. is this worth the £40 or is it an inconsistant grinder better suited to the back of a cupboard rather than the counter top grinding coffee beans?


----------



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

bump re OE-Pharos (where to buy)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Only available from the states I believe!


----------



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks mike.


----------



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

02/01/2013 Update. Whilst saving to invest in an OE Pharos chrimbo came and the amazing miss Dazzler gave me a box which contained an OE Lido along side a porlex hand grinder from my Rents, coming from my Old german box grinder these two are fantastic, the Porlex is effortless to make and produces a very even grind this will be used at work for my lunch and morning Cuppa Joe. and teh Lido will be stored in the kitchen for use at home (NB the Lido grinds extreemly fast, has at least twice the griding capacity than the Box and a bit faster than the Porlex for fine and quite a bit quicker than the porlex for corse). the question now is what to do with the Pharos funds







)


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use an Eureka Mignon and I can recommend it. It looks great, it is small-ish and fairly easy (relatively) to go from coarse to fine even though it is stepless.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I use a Mignon also and rate it highly. I used to have a Vario also. Both are significantly smaller than an MC2.


----------

